# benelli m1 field or browning gold stalker



## evh (Oct 30, 2004)

i've been searching for a shotgun and am choosing between a browning gold stalker or benelli m1 field. i need advice of to which is better


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

from what i've seen both seem to be good guns. i would just pick the one that fits you best. i shoot a winchester SX2 which is almost the same as a gold hunter and i love my gun. my .02


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I shoot the Benelli M1 with a 26 inch barrel. I love it. It comes up really quick on pheasants. I have shot my share of geese with it too.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I shoot the Benelli M1 with a 26 inch barrel. I love it. It comes up really quick on pheasants. I have shot my share of geese with it too.


----------

